# Navajo Lake



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Good success today at navajo. Me and plottrunner got up there around 10:00 and right off the bat he nailed a little splake. Then he proceeded to land another 15 inch splake and a little planter bow. MEANWHILE I am fighting the wind and I am not gettin anything so i stuck a piece of splitshot on my floating line and trolled around and finally landed a 16 inch splake. And then I caught another. Plottrunner wasn't catching anymore and he proceeded to a different location. BAM BAM BAM BAM four fish in 10 minutes all splake. I moved over there and managed a splake and a planter bow. In the end Plottrunner ended up with 15 fish 10 splake and 5 planter bows. I ended up with three splake and one bow. Ok back to the story so plottrunner decides to kick to shore and i just got on the dike and walked over to the shore I beat him back and I decided to do a little more fishing I saw a school of fish right shallow and I thought they were Planters WRONG!!!!! I proceeded to catch ELEVEN FREAKING CHUBS! !!! garrrrrrrrr They were all murdered ruthlessly and are going to become cutbait. BWAHAHAHHA So all in all a fun trip and Plottrunner will have some porn for ya'll and another report when he gets back from yankee. I have to go to football so i couldn't go


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice report BrookTroutKid! I'm actually down in the area and flyfished a small steam today. Had a little success catching what I think were Bonneville cutthroat trout but I wasn't able to get any pictures!  

Tomorrow, My Dad, brother and I will be either going to Navajo or Kolob but I haven't decided which yet. What do you think would be best for someone fishing from shore?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Well Jitterbug they were knocking the crap out of em today at Navajo from shore, BUT the wind was blowing real hard. At Kolob Fishing isn't as fast and the mosquitos might carry you off they are so thick up there, Navajo would be your best bet by the dike I'll be up there tomorrow so I'll I might see you if you go there. BTW what stream did you fish, Pm if nessasary.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

I think we will do Navajo then! Especially if that means staying away from mosquitos!  

I just wasn't sure how bad the winterkill was at Navajo but it sounds like you had great success so maybe we can too! Thanks for posting up the report.

PM sent.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

The rainbows winterkilled bad but the splake are THICK and I dont know how the brooks did there are some nice ones in there. All the rainbows we caught were little planters


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice report, so the biting bugs were out thick???


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

The bugs are bad at Kolob not Navajo bootwarmer just to clarify


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice to hear a Navajo report, thanks. Sounds like you had a story-worthy day. Good job.

And thanks for the trash removal (chub). :wink:


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice report. Sounds like some good action.


----------

